# First post. Mini R53 --> TT N8 225?



## samuelb712 (Jan 10, 2021)

Hello all,

Joined the forum today.
Recently sold my R53 JCW mini. Managed to squeeze 250bhp out of it, but it was expensive to run and always seemed to need something fixing. Still - fun car and handled like nothing else I've tried. Will buy my first tt this year - a cheap 225 and then see if I can get somewhere near 300? Will probably put coilovers on first. I'm based in Hertfordshire and winder if anyone knows a tt tuning specialist? With the mini you went to one of 3 places and avoided official mini centres like the plague. Is it the same with the tt?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Samuel, Welcome to the TTF.
Always use a VAG Indy is preferable & stay away from Audi dealers.
Hoggy.


----------

